

Ample SDK - Open Source GUI Framework - meddah
http://www.amplesdk.com/

======
SingAlong
The UI elements are good. I checked the demos. (the charts which I wanted to
see isn't complete yet). But The question is that, is this style-able? I ask
this coz one of the UI frameworks I used, Sproutcore, isn't stylable.

~~~
hachiya
I think it is stylable via CSS:

<http://www.amplesdk.com/tutorials/adg/style/>

------
Grauw
I like that you can make custom tags. Especially the Google Maps tags really
seem to make Google Maps easier to use.

